# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Is it "LOVE" ????

## NInA

Hello all... :hug1: 

here i'm with one more hottest topic.... :up; 

Well, what is LOVE? How do you know that you are in LOVE now? What's the defination of LOVE? I mean, it could be deepest and warmest friendship too. :blush: 

How do one knows that he/she is in LOVE now? :blush: Are there some special kinna sentiments one gets? or any indications?

waitin 4 one...spending time with eachother...being caring...don't indicate that u'r falling in love with a person...that could be being true friends as well na...:s....or what?

Waiting for u'r positive replies...

NInA

----------


## Eternity

lol nice topic

ermmm, well as u said, time spend karna, being cring and stuff that indeed could be good friends. but LOVE, this is sumthing i dunoo how 2 explain, but i'll try my best lol... for me pyar is... Respect karna, u feel his/her pain, and sab se barh kar us ki khushi ke liye kuch b karna, and then ur heart will tell u, tum kisi ko khush deekh kar kitnay khush ho.

yeh sab friendship main b ho sakta hai, per there are sum special feelings, jo sirf kisi "AIK" ke liye hi ho sakti hain.

----------


## Endurer

love is nonsense, discussing it will result in another non sequitur, actually!

----------


## Eternity

ahan intresting.

----------


## NInA

> lol nice topic
> 
> ermmm, well as u said, time spend karna, being cring and stuff that indeed could be good friends. but LOVE, this is sumthing i dunoo how 2 explain, but i'll try my best lol... for me pyar is... Respect karna, u feel his/her pain, and sab se barh kar us ki khushi ke liye kuch b karna, and then ur heart will tell u, tum kisi ko khush deekh kar kitnay khush ho.
> 
> yeh sab friendship main b ho sakta hai, per there are sum special feelings, jo sirf kisi "AIK" ke liye hi ho sakti hain.


ermmmmm :blush:

----------


## NInA

> love is nonsense, discussing it will result in another non sequitur, actually!


no it's not adeel..it's just how it turns out to be... :givefl;

----------


## Eternity

just ermmmm??? :duno;

----------


## NInA

soching na

----------


## Eternity

lol ok  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

:Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> Originally Posted by Endurer @ Sun Oct 09, 2005 10:50 pm
> 
> love is nonsense, discussing it will result in another non sequitur, actually!
> 
> 
> no it's not adeel..it's just how it turns out to be... :givefl;


The end is all that matters!  :Smile:

----------


## xeon

alright, yehi woh topic tha jis ka mujhe bachpan sai intezar tha.
jab aap apni mehnat kee kamaee kisi per lutanai ko tayyar ho jain it means u r in LOVE.
jab aap ko baithai baithai sakta ho jae means u r in LOVE.
Raaton ko neend na aae (chahe machhar kee wajah sai bhi) means u r in LOVE.
jab aap kisi kee jhootee taareefain kerain means u r in LOVE.

----------


## Eternity

lolzzzzz :lol:

yaar dont make fun of luv  :Frown:  , aisy logoo ki waja se lagta hai duniya main pyar wakaye main nahi hai :x

----------


## NInA

lol...psycologycally bara deep bola hai :wink:

----------


## xeon

aray sach bolo tab bhi bure bano is sai achha tu gana gaa daita.

kiya yehi piyar hai
haan yehi piyar hai
bin tere dil kaheen lagta nahi
waqt guzarta nahi

----------


## Eternity

True  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

Psychologycally Very deep  :Big Grin:

----------


## xeon

waisai baree buree beemari hai is ka ilaaj tu hakeem Luqman ke paas bhi nahi. toba Allah hee bachain is sai tu

----------


## NInA

hummmmmm....

----------


## Eternity

> waisai baree buree beemari hai is ka ilaaj tu hakeem Luqman ke paas bhi nahi. toba Allah hee bachain is sai tu


 :lol:

----------


## DonWit

i know ppl hav diff opinions........

but for me love is real......... :blush:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

SIMPLE AND SHORT: LOVE IS LIFE :blush:

----------


## xeon

kuch ziada hee short nahi ho gaya :frown;

----------


## Eternity

short on life lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

> SIMPLE AND SHORT: LOVE IS LIFE :blush:


*lol huni ur thinking lyk me that love is life n life is love*

----------


## Ghazel

> SIMPLE AND SHORT: LOVE IS LIFE :blush:


Today Love is Life .....Tomorrow cry ho ga iss per .that someone broke my heart. :ang9:

----------


## Eternity

lol, kia khoob kaha app ne ghazel bilkul true.

----------


## Qambar

love koi bhi ho majno banata hai  :Smile:  is se bach ke rehan chahiye

----------


## Eternity

love main jab ghaltfemhimyan aa jati hain na, tu sara majno pan bhag jata hai lol

----------


## Qambar

true  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

> love main jab ghaltfemhimyan aa jati hain na, tu sara majno pan bhag jata hai lol


It depends,well mera Majnupaan tou khatam nahi hoota "ALBATTA" G/F change hojati hea :whistle;

----------


## xeon

yeh thats the spirit  :Big Grin:

----------


## syeda

lolzzz toba hai idher kis kisam k log ate hein sab aik jaise aik se aik bar kar

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ahaaan...

----------


## Eternity

> Originally Posted by Eternity @ Fri Oct 14, 2005 8:12 am
> 
> love main jab ghaltfemhimyan aa jati hain na, tu sara majno pan bhag jata hai lol
> 
> 
> It depends,well mera Majnupaan tou khatam nahi hoota "ALBATTA" G/F change hojati hea  :whistle;


as xeon said that's the spirit, tu sahi hi kaha us ne. sab larkay aik se hotay hain.

----------


## syeda

yahi to meine farmaya tha..lol

----------


## Eternity

haan main ne parha nahi tha lol

----------


## syeda

lolzz gud ache bache pehle sara papaer dehan se par kar phir jawab dete hein.

----------


## Eternity

main paper denay ke baad ghar ja kar paper deehan se parhti hoon.

----------


## syeda

gandi bachi isliye fail hoti ho..lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:Big Grin:  lol

----------


## syeda

tumb aise karti ho??

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by manni9 @ Fri Oct 14, 2005 3:09 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Eternity @ Fri Oct 14, 2005 8:12 am
> 
> ...


no no kuch paagal bhi hoote hain saari life 1 ke saath guzaarna chatte hain, :mrgreen:

----------


## Eternity

woh pagal nahi, sahi sincear MARD hotay hain. jo ke boohat kam hotay hain.

----------


## *Fatima*

i hope i understand ur urdo ppl

----------


## Zaheer

> woh pagal nahi, sahi sincear MARD hotay hain. jo ke boohat kam hotay hain.


un main se main bhi ek houn :ye; :lol:

----------


## NInA

:Embarrassment:

----------


## manni9

> woh pagal  nahi, sahi sincear MARD hotay hain. jo ke boohat kam hotay hain.


Well I must say "BECHARE-Sincear" MArd  :mrgreen:

----------


## Eternity

> Originally Posted by Eternity @ Fri Oct 14, 2005 5:05 pm
> 
> woh pagal  nahi, sahi sincear MARD hotay hain. jo ke boohat kam hotay hain.
> 
> 
> un main se main bhi ek houn :ye;  :lol:


tum tu shakal se hi 420 lagtay ho :P

----------


## Zaheer

nahi ghalat read kia 421 lug raha hia shaiyad :thinking;

----------


## syeda

lolzzz zaheer bhai 422 zada behter lage ga

----------


## movieji

main boloon .. main boloon ???

LOVE = Loss Of Valuable Energy

----------


## xeon

and award goed to movieji :up;

----------


## movieji

thanks xeon ... may i give award winning speech ?

----------


## NInA

> main boloon .. main boloon ???
> 
> LOVE = Loss Of Valuable Energy


:rolling;

----------


## movieji

hey ... my age is totally wrong yar .. abhi tou main jawan hoon .. meri shadi bhi nahi huee .. ekdum sachchi .. aur yahan meri age 30 dikh rahi hai :-(

----------


## NInA

lolz...waohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## movieji

kamaal hai perfectionist ji .. mujhe itna tension ho raha hai aur aapko hasi aa rahi hai .. achcha ye tou bataiye aapke motiyon jaise daanton ka raaz kya hai ? :-)

----------


## NInA

lol..COLGATE  :Big Grin: ...:$

----------


## manni9

luqmani manjan

----------


## NInA

> luqmani manjan


 :duno;

----------


## manni9

kuch ghalt keh diya kya neena ji  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

mujhe samajh hi nahin aya manni G :S

----------


## movieji

thats good .. I thought dabur ka bandar chhap kaala dant manjan

----------


## manni9

oh phir just ignore it  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

> thats good .. I thought dabur ka bandar chhap kaala dant manjan


am i the only 1 here whoes not gettin GULABI urdu here..or ...what  :Frown:

----------


## NInA

> oh phir just ignore it


  :Frown:

----------


## manni9

> Originally Posted by movieji @ Sat Oct 22, 2005 12:14 am
> 
> thats good .. I thought dabur ka bandar chhap kaala dant manjan
> 
> 
> am i the only 1 here whoes not gettin GULABI urdu here..or ...what


lol @ gulabi urdu

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by Perfectionist @ Sat Oct 22, 2005 3:15 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by movieji @ Sat Oct 22, 2005 12:14 am
> 
> ...


 :x  :Frown:

----------


## movieji

perfectionist ji dat wasn't urdu .. that was hindi

----------


## NInA

ahaan....aur uss ka matlab

----------


## manni9

> perfectionist ji dat wasn't urdu .. that was hindi


oh really??
I also thought it was urdu,yaara kambakht school wallon nay humain urdu bool ker hindi pardha di :lol:

----------


## NInA

> Originally Posted by movieji @ Sat Oct 22, 2005 3:17 am
> 
> perfectionist ji dat wasn't urdu .. that was hindi
> 
> 
> oh really??
> I also thought it was urdu,yaara kambakht school wallon nay humain urdu bool ker hindi pardha di  :lol:


lol...:rolling;..manniii u're 2 much  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

k ppl me out byez n AH  :Smile:

----------


## movieji

yar bada julm hua hai tumharey saath maani .. u shud claim your school fees back .. if you want any help please lemme know .. I would find good excuse ..:-)

----------


## NInA

lolz...im still wondering what that means... :Smile:

----------


## movieji

perfectionist yar .. i just saw your signature .. the lines are very beautiful .. aapne khud likhi hain ?

----------


## NInA

thxooo...

na ji na ...not mine  :Smile:

----------


## movieji

then kiski pocket maari hai aapne perfectionist ji ;-) ..

oye balle balle .. meri age sahi ho gaye ab .. kamaal hai na ..

----------


## NInA

muhahhaa..pta nahin..kafi arsay ka save hai m k pass...

hehe..mubarkhaan

----------


## movieji

isi baat parr coffee peene chalein ? :-)

----------


## NInA

kis baat peh  :Embarrassment:

----------


## movieji

arey isi baat parr ki mujhe jindagi aur jeene ka mauka mila .. isi baat parr ki meri age sahi ho gayee .. isi baat parr ki aapko coffee ke liye offer kiya maine .. isi baat parr ki aaj saturday hai .. isi baat parr ki kayee saari baatein ek saath ho gayeen .. 

so kya khayal hai aapka ?

----------


## NInA

ahem...kuch khas nahin  :Big Grin:

----------


## movieji

aji khayal khaas nahi tou koi baat nahi .. khayal hai yehi kya kum hai ? .. so coffee peene chalein ? .. ok baba if u insist .. u may pay the bill .. ab theek hai ?

----------


## NInA

lol....koun sa bill....coffe jahaan phele chalein gay wahaan free mile gi...i bet!

----------


## movieji

kyon bhai .. sab aapse itna dartey hain kya ki free coffee pilayenge .. ya fir sabko pata hai ki aap bill pay nahi karteen tou koi bill maangta bhi nahi ;-)

----------


## djkavi

YEAH IT'S LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!! :ye;

----------


## NInA

lol!!

----------


## zeeast

> alright, yehi woh topic tha jis ka mujhe bachpan sai intezar tha.
> jab aap apni mehnat kee kamaee kisi per lutanai ko tayyar ho jain it means u r in LOVE.
> jab aap ko baithai baithai sakta ho jae means u r in LOVE.
> Raaton ko neend na aae (chahe machhar kee wajah sai bhi) means u r in LOVE.
> jab aap kisi kee jhootee taareefain kerain means u r in LOVE.






exactlly......  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  




but guyz you see that I'll never ever lose control over myself.....

Self Esteem.....you see ....its my first priority....  :Smile:

----------


## NInA

hummm true indeed

----------


## zeeast

:Smile:

----------


## tt

jab kisi ki taraf dil jhukne lage
baat aker zaban per rukne lage
aankhon aankhon main iqrar hone lage
it means u r in lov

chahne jab lage dil kisi ki khushi
dil lagi ye nahi ye hai dil ki lagi
jaan se piara jab dildar hone
it means u r in lov

----------


## tt

jab kisi ki taraf dil jhukne lage
baat aker zaban per rukne lage
aankhon aankhon main iqrar hone lage
it means u r in lov

chahne jab lage dil kisi ki khushi
dil lagi ye nahi ye hai dil ki lagi
jaan se piara jab dildar hone
it means u r in lov

----------


## Yumna

> aray sach bolo tab bhi bure bano is sai achha tu gana gaa daita.
> 
> kiya yehi piyar hai
> haan yehi piyar hai
> bin tere dil kaheen lagta nahi
> waqt guzarta nahi






Xee....kis ki baat ker rahay hou # 2 ki ya 20 ki?????? :duno;

----------


## xeon

Yummy yeh tu mai nai tumharee baat kee hai  :Big Grin:

----------


## NInA

muhaahaha

----------


## Quiet Whisper

wrote this while thinking bout someone
hope this answers some pplz questions  :Smile: 

*Woh dubbi dubbi si muskurahat...

Woh dubbi dubbi si muskurahat
woh qareeb aane ki chahat

woh saanson ka taiz hona
woh dharkanon ka barh jana

qadmon ka dagmagana
aur mazboot hojaana

aankhon mein jhilmilahat
chehre pe woh muskurahat

baahon mein sama jaane ki chahat
thandi hawa ki sarsarahat

aankhon mein woh sapne
jeene ki tamanna

halki halki si uljhan
yeh meethi meethi bechaini

dil mein jo khwahish hai
chahne ki chahe jaane ki

apna banane ki khwahish
yeh dilon ki apnaiyat

us ka puchna apne dil se
kia darte hain sab issi se?

woh dhoop mein kapkapi charna
sardiyon mein pasine ka chootna

is ehsaas ko byan karen to kaise
yeh dil ko choo jaaata hai aise

zaban se ik lafz jo nikalta nahin
kahin yeh ash'ar wohi to nahin

zindagi ko ik lamhe mein guzar dena
jaage mein woh haseen khwaab dekhna

woh ehsaas-e-qurbat
woh duuri ka nasha

dil mein ik umang uthna
us ki ik jhalk ko tarasna

bunta hai in alfazon ka matlab kia
bolte hain jisse pyar yeh wohi hai kia?

(Quiet Whisper)*

----------


## NInA

hahhhaa... :blush:  :Embarrassment: ops:  :Embarrassment: ops: NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> hahhhaa... :blush: ops: ops: NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ops:


thnku thnku  :Smile: 

sahih kaha na?

----------

